# Savinelli Duca Carlo



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, has anyone had any experience or has owned this line of Savinellis?

Im particularly interested in the bent ball shape, but i was wondering if anyone has had this model.
My main concern is that it seems like a very small bowl as i would like medium-larger sized ones.

Could my more experienced (im a new piper) brothers of the briar please give me some input as to whether the bowl is too small for a 45 minute smoke?
Perhaps someone owns the same or a very similar model?

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/pipes-cigars-tobacco_2104_47546269


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Seeing as you are new to the pipe I will say buy it and find out. If it is too small for you, you can always buy another pipe. PAD will kick in and before you know it you will have 18 pipes.... Ask how I know. LOL

Seriously though, you should be able to get 45min out of that unless you puff like crazy. At that point I'm sure your tongue will inform you that you are doing it wrong.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one that I use for burleys. Different shape, but a Duca Carlo nonetheless. 

Excellent smoker, you just can't go wrong with a Savinelli.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I have one. Mine is a big bowl and straight. I use it for Englishes. It was one of the first "Name brand" pipes I bought. Got it from Frenchy's site when he was still running it, and at first, it didn't smoke all too well, but once broken in, it smoked very well.

I still smoke it. Mine has a very small hairline fracture in the shank, I don't how it got there, but it doesn't expand or anything.

For $30.00 you can't really go wrong with them though. Savinelli makes fantastic pipes. Most of my collection is comprised of Sav's. 

In fact, I'm smoking an "author" shape rusticated sitter by them right now, with Carter Hall and it is smoking well.

I'd go so far as to say Sav's are my favorite pipes. I've owned three Peterson's: 2 systems and one normal straight with a P lip and I ended up trading the straight p lip with my brother for his Savinelli System. 

I don't think you'll be disappointed in it, at all. Of corse there are better, more expensive pipes out there, but for the price and smoke-ability, these are excellent.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

My first "good" pipe was a Duca full bent billiard (602). It remains a work-horse in my rack, though I got it way too hot and blistered the finish in my early zeal. If you like that particular shape, go for it. If it doesn't give you 45 minutes, cool it down, run a pipe cleaner, and go again. You won't be disapointed.


----------

